
Ask HN: US-internships as experience for professionals from overseas? - throwaway_eofe
Hello HN,
some children dream of being an astronaut or working as a firefighter.<p>When I was in my early teens, I wanted to become a lawyer in the USA. I have to admit that my inspiration was heavily influenced by the film adaption of John Grisham&#x27;s novels.<p>However, things turned out slightly different. I was interested in technology very early and moved on that path. I never left my home town really, because I felt I&#x27;ve had insufficient funds, felt responsibility for my sick mother, and other personal stuff, so anything I did, dragged me back to my home town.<p>Now I have a life I cannot complain about, really. I&#x27;ve a pretty good job, I&#x27;m satisfied with my salary, I have plans to continue my career path.<p>However, the idea of being in the US is still in my head and pops up from time to time very overwhelmingly.<p>I am now 31 years old, so I thought, just before starting with family planning with my girlfriend, I&#x27;d like to experience some &quot;work and travel&quot; in the US. However, I don&#x27;t want to do farming etc. I was more thinking about &quot;internships for professionals&quot;.<p>Is there an opportunity to work for a US tech company (startup or big company does not matter), which pays my bills and gives me a few month of experience in the US?<p>Why? Because I sometimes feel a big regret if I not try. My project should be open-ended. So, if I get a job offer afterwards, I might consider moving to the US; if not, I&#x27;ve made a few months of worthy experience.<p>Is there such a tech-intern program for professionals? Or what could be a way I can go?<p>I&#x27;m EU citizen, if that matters.<p>Thanks, HN!<p>S.
======
gamechangr
Hi S,

Tell us a little more about yourself. Do you have any unique abilities (Like
Data scientist) that would make sense for you to get a work permit?

Why are you looking for Internship at 31? Are you still in university? Why not
just become an entry level programmer?

Best of luck!

Thanks!

~~~
throwaway_eofe
I have programming skills in PHP, Python, a bit JS and I think I can adapt to
any environment. Also, I have skills in Scrum, including training emoployees.

Why not just become an entry level programmer? I just don't want to carry the
responsibility of commitment for a full job. I just want to gain experience in
the US, but I'm open minded. I would take a job offer after a kind of an
internship, but I don't want to give that commitment before having made that
kind of experience.

I graduated from university with a B.Sc. in 2011.

~~~
gamechangr
Sorry friend. That really doesn't seem likely.

If you somehow talked a company into paying for you to get a work permit for
an internship, it would be challenging to get the government to approve it.

You would be better off working remotely and traveling through the USA at your
own speed.

